# Illegale Demo aufgelöst



## Akrueger100 (12 Nov. 2016)

Ludwigshafen - Dem beherzten Eingreifen einer Hundertschaft der Polizei Oggersheim ist es zu verdanken, dass eine nicht angemeldete Demonstration in dem Stadtteil Notwende /Melm innerhalb weniger Minuten aufgelöst werden konnte.
Bei den Beteiligten wurden Dutzende Schlagstöcke sowie Pyrotechnik im großen Umfang sichergestellt. Nach Angaben der Polizei, nahmen rund 250 Personen im Alter zwischen drei und sechs Jahren an der Kundgebung teil. Augenzeugen berichten, dass die Beteiligten laustark Sprüche wie "Sankt Martin, Sankt Martin" und "Rabimmel, Rabammel, Rabumm, Bumbum!" skandierten und dabei Schlagstöcke mit Brandsätzen vor sich her trugen.
Ob es sich bei den Demonstranten, die sich als Besucher der Kindertagesstätte "Notwende" ausgaben, um Mitglieder einer terroristischen Vereinigung handelt, wird derzeit noch geprüft.
Die 36-jährige Leiterin der Gruppe wurde festgenommen und wird derzeit noch verhört.
Eine weitere Person, auf einem weißen Pferd, konnte sich dem Zugriff durch die Beamten entziehen.
Wie die Polizei weiter mitteilte, wurden bei mehreren Teilnehmern mitgeführte Kekse sichergestellt und auf Drogen untersucht; das Ergebnis steht noch aus.
Bei den anschließenden Leibesvisitationen kam es zu heftigen Auseinandersetzungen. Mehrere Beamte wurden von den Teilnehmern gekratzt und laut Polizeibericht teilweise fies ans Schienbein getreten. Nach derzeitigem Sachstand ergingen insgesamt 32 Strafanzeigen wegen schwerer Körperverletzung und Widerstandes gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte.17 Polizisten wurden krankgeschrieben. Die Ermittlungen dauern an.
Die Polizei fragt nun:
Wer kennt die Person auf dem Pferd und
wie heißt das Pferd mit Nachnamen?
Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt jede Polizeidienstelle entgegen


----------



## krawutz (12 Nov. 2016)

Mit Nachnamen heißt das Pferd "Schimmel" .
Und extra für die Beamten : Es versteckt sich mit Vorliebe in feuchten Räumen !


----------



## Death Row (12 Nov. 2016)

In unserem Dorf hat sich sogar die örtliche Feuerwehr den Demos mit Fackelzügen angeschlossen!


----------



## Padderson (12 Nov. 2016)

was ist nur aus Deutschland geworden, ein regelrechter Sittenverfall


----------

